# Hybrid tank with a platapuss?what is this tank?



## ThunderThud (Dec 22, 2008)

does anyone know what the designation and purpose of this tank was? also service length?


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2008)

is it Chinese or Russian? I don't remember seeing it any any of my Armour manuals from my tanker days. The turret looks like a T55/62 with a gland problem. The gun tube diameter looks to big, even with a thermal shield. Dual tracks on both sides, it is either very heavy or it was designed for marsh or water crossings. The old Soviet Union beleived that all of their equipment had to swim and fire during the water crossing. They lost several tank crews trying to shoot while swimming. My guess would be that it is Chinese SP arty and not a tank. I will check some of my sources. 

Odd looking

DBII


----------



## Matt308 (Dec 23, 2008)

I recall that it was designed for a low ground pressure for use in the bogs post winter. I am not sure about the armament however.

It is located in a russian armour museum. Someone posted some extensive pics long ago. The museum appeared to be world class and its pieces were unmatched in their diversity. Someone will chime in with the facts.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 23, 2008)

I believe it is located at Kubinka in Russia. It is according to their 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0EEXERpiHVo_


----------



## comiso90 (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Gnomey. The wiki article also references the "IT-1" rocket tank whick I never heard of..

ACE - manufacturer of scale model kits

.


----------



## DBII (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks Gnomey, it was an insteresting link.

DBII


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank you Gnomey!


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2008)

No problem...


----------

